# Ran, 8 months



## Carool (Jul 15, 2007)

*Ran, 8 months*

Hi, 
It has been sometime that I have posted here.

This is my new dog Ran (Marlow) van het Volgerland.

These are his 8 month old pics....

http://pets.webshots.com/slideshow/573966837EXCNZc

















Ronin von Sascibel Haus and Ran, his mother is also a Sascibel Haus.



Groetjes Carool


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: Ran, 8 months*

pics are nice, LETS SEE SOME VIDEO!!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

*Re: Ran, 8 months*

Looking good!!


----------



## majitrix (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: Ran, 8 months*

Great photos! He looks like a very nice dog!


----------



## pazzo (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: Ran, 8 months*

Nice pictures! I had to laugh at the last picture...I had a huge smile across my face at THE LOOK ...."Give me the FOOOOOODDDDDD!" ...I could "hear" thier minds going a mile a minute! LOL! Thier EYES say it all! : )


----------



## Sarah'sSita (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: Ran, 8 months*

Nice!!!!!!!


----------



## ltsgsd (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: Ran, 8 months*

Nice looking dog there. Looks to have really nice grips.


----------



## ramgsd (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: Ran, 8 months*

RAN??? What an unfortunate name for a GSD involved in Sch.


----------

